# Glycerine and counting Bubbles



## Marilyn1998 (Sep 13, 2006)

I was told to put glycerine in my bubble counter as I was having to refill the water once a week.

I switched out my regulator today with one that had a bad solenoid and put 100% glycerine in the bubble counter. (before it was half water and half glycerine).
THe bubbles of course are much larger as the substance is thicker. I had it going at 3BBS and my fish immediately started gasping! By the time I got an airstone going and did a 50% WC I had 5 discus that were laying flat and not breathing. Quick work and my swimming them by hand brought them back.

My question is: Is glycerine ok? And how much bubbles do you count?

FYI: My dropchecker NEVER changed color from green this all happened so fast.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi,

I was thinking of replacing my bubble counter water with baby oil tonite. Luckily I read yours. 
What type of glycerine you used? By any chance the glycerine got into your tank because the glycerine level in the counter is too close to the outgoing tube. Portion of it got into the tube when bubble burst ? Is your water surface covered with thin layer of oil ?


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Glycerin*

I think I would shy away from using glycerin. If it every got into the tank you will have a very serious problem. Also, as you experienced, the glycerin has an impact on the bubbles that probably makes the reading quite inaccurate. I have seen bubble counter "juice" on some of the on-line vendors web sites but I have never investigated to determine what kind of "snake oil' that may be. I just get the bubble counter where I want it and check it periodically (and that's not very often). I am therefore relying on the needle valve to be constant and that has in fact been the case this far. Baby oil - not even maybe!
Cheers;


----------



## mstolpner (May 11, 2005)

I am using silicon oil. Not sure if it's easily accessible though.


----------



## Marilyn1998 (Sep 13, 2006)

I got "normal" glycerine at the drug store. It looks like baby oil and says it can be used as a lotion for dry skin.

My bubble counter is attached to the regulator guage. Then I have 4 feet of tubing from the counter to the reactor. Ther is no way it got into the tank at all.

I had the first regulator for about 3 weeks, and I think the whole thing was working badly. I never saw my plants pearl, and even at a "rolling boil" of water in the bubble counter my fish were never phased.

When I put on the new regulator and used glycerine, I almost killed the fish. 

Right now, it is bubbling at 3 bubbles a second and very reliable on the size of the bubble. (using glycerine only). 
Last night, when I started it, it was bubbling big bubble with a bunch of little bubbles. It has now calmed down.

Anyone else have experiences to add?


----------



## Patchy (Jun 3, 2005)

Just my 2 cents, I find once i've tuned the system i dont touch the needle valve (if i had the choice id take it off so the setting stays that way) so even if the bubble counter water evaporated it wouldnt really matter because the same co2 is still going into the tank. I'd just fill it up if i was suspicious or thinking of adjusting co2 levels.


----------



## Marilyn1998 (Sep 13, 2006)

Patchy,

That is such an obvious answer I would never have thought of it!!! My motto:

Keep It Simple!!! Once the CO2 is stable, you can tell by the plants and the fish if something has changed. I love your answer!


----------



## TonyV2 (Oct 16, 2006)

How about this stuff I was considering trying it. Not sure what it is though. 8-[


----------



## Marilyn1998 (Sep 13, 2006)

I would want to know what all the ingredients were. Says external use only/.....


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

FWIW, they sell regular bubble counter fluid made specifically for C02 units, so for the price (very little), that would be the safest way to go.
I believe some of our sponsors carry it.

I just use distilled water, but it does evaporate faster. 
I don't like not having any fluid in the counter because if something goes amiss, it's nice to be able to spot it right away before it gets out of hand.

Edit: Duh, if I would have looked at the link posted above before I posted....  That's the stuff I'm referring to and it's safe to use.


----------

